# Our first kids! *pics*



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

We went out to the barn to clean and noticed that it was time! I'm so glad we were there to watch (and videotape) it all! We got there just in time. Everything went smoothly and she gave birth to buckling/doeling twins. Sadie's sister (they're from a set of triplets) Daisy is due any day now as well.

Mama Sadie and her kids









Bentley  - 4lbs 2oz









Bella  - 3lbs 6oz


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids they look really nice.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aw! And you got to be there too!
Congrats on the beautiful kids!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the adorable kids!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...Congratulations :stars: Adorable babies! I like Bella's band...does it go the entire way around or is it broken? Bentley is a big boy! Glad that all went well and that you got to be with her. :hug:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

HooRay ! congrats


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I just love those newborn kids. I cannot wait until February when we should have them again. So happy it all went so well.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

awwww very cute! congrats!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

awww! How cute!  :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

So CUTE!!! makes you all warm and fuzzy huh!


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

So happy for you!! Bella looks like she has a little bow on her head in that pic! :wink: What cutie pies!


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

liz said:


> Awww...Congratulations :stars: Adorable babies! I like Bella's band...does it go the entire way around or is it broken? Bentley is a big boy! Glad that all went well and that you got to be with her. :hug:


It goes all the way around. The timing was perfect. We weren't expecting yet it but were so glad that we happened to be in the right place at the right time.

Thanks everyone!!! Still waiting on Daisy... What an exciting time!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...congrats... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## luv_goats (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness...so adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What little darlings!


----------

